# Nova Meierhenrich 26 Pix



## Adler (8 Feb. 2007)

Nova Meierhenrich (* 25. Dezember 1973 in Ahlen) ist eine deutsche Moderatorin und Schauspielerin. Ihr Vorname kommt aus dem Lateinischen und bedeutet "neu" (siehe auch Nova). Sie wuchs in Ahlen als ältere Schwester von drei Brüdern (Ole, Golo und Sören) auf und machte dort am Städtischen Gymnasium ihr Abitur. In Essen studierte sie Kommunikationswissenschaft, Psychologie und Soziologie. Sie arbeitete bereits in der Düsseldorfer Werbeagentur BBDO, bevor sie 1996 den Schritt vor die Kamera machte.

Seit 1996 steht sie vor der Kamera und hat unter anderem für die Fernsehsender MDR, Pro7, MTV, VIVA, Premiere, RTL2 und SAT.1 gearbeitet. Sie moderierte Mode- und Lifestylemagazine wie z. B. "INSIDE", Jugendmagazine wie "Bravo TV", die SAT.1 Show "SAG JA", Berichte von der Oscar-Verleihung, dem Grammy, den Golden Globes und anderen großen Film- und Musik-Festivals. Darüberhinaus reiste sie rund um den Globus, um für den Sender Premiere aus dem Fahrerlager der Formel 1 zu berichten. 2003 war sie als Moderatorin der "Fame Academy" bei RTL 2 für den Bambi nominiert. 2004 berichtete sie für KINO.de von allen großen Filmfestivals und Filmpremieren und im Frühjahr 2005 moderierte sie u.a. die Live-Jugend Talkshow "Liebe, Sex und Videos" bei VIVA. Darüberhinaus ist sie seit Anfang 2005 bei Bunte Online mit einem sehr persönlichen und informativen Blog vertreten und hat bei Focus Online eine eigene Reisekolumne. Seit Frühjahr 2006 hat Nova ihre eigene Rubrik in der WDR Sendung "VIP LOUNGE", für die sie regelmäßig über Themen rund um Mode, Menschen, Gesundheit und Lifestyle berichtet.

Neben ihrer Tätigkeit als Moderatorin ist Nova Meierhenrich auch immer wieder als Schauspielerin in den unterschiedlichsten Rollen zu sehen. So spielte sie u.a. im ZDF Film "Club der grünen Witwen", in Kinofilmen wie Nick Knatterton - Der Film (bisher nicht veröffentlicht) und "Nachtspuren", und im Sommer 2006 war sie in der ARD-Vorabendserie "Verbotene Liebe" in der Rolle des Kindermädchens Meike Breuer zu sehen. Derzeit steht sie für die "Pro7" Märchenstunde als "Dornröschen" vor der Kamera.

Nova Meierhenrich ist Botschafterin der SOS-Kinderdörfer und in der Anti-Pelz-Kampagne für PETA engagiert.




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## malle97 (8 Feb. 2007)

die frau ist einfach der hammer!!!!!


----------



## iakiak (8 Feb. 2007)

Klasse Bilder supper


----------



## dbart (16 Feb. 2007)

schade das sie nur noch so selten im tv zu sehen ist


----------



## ecki25 (18 Feb. 2007)

ist auch ne ganz süße, die kleine nova


----------



## bils (22 Feb. 2007)

danke tolle Bilder von nova


----------



## hes (31 März 2008)

Sehr geile Bilder. Danke dafür.:drip:

:3dthumbup:


----------



## Buterfly (31 März 2008)

Kannteich bis jetzt noch gar nicht. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## Weltenbummler (22 März 2009)

Hot.


----------



## TvG (31 März 2009)

eine wahnsinns frau


----------



## Punisher (31 März 2009)

Nova ist ne ganz Süße.


----------



## slipslide2000 (7 Feb. 2010)

Macht richtig Spaß mal in den alten Themen zu stöbern.
Danke für Super-Nova.


----------



## morgenstern (7 Feb. 2010)

Ihr Name ist furchtbar aber die Frau ist phantastisch, danke für den Beitrag


----------



## DerDieDas (11 Nov. 2011)

Danke


----------



## hero40 (29 Dez. 2015)

Danke für Nova Meierhenrich


----------



## lagenchecker (29 Dez. 2015)

Dankeschön –*gibt es eigentlich Updates?


----------



## der_baer (2 Jan. 2016)

Gibts die eigentlich noch irgendwo?


----------



## weidi (12 Apr. 2016)

Sie ist immer noch eine superschöne Frau:thx::thumbup:


----------



## kara66 (16 Juli 2016)

Vielen Dank - sehr hübsche Bilder


----------



## Blickdicht (21 Juli 2016)

Einfach eine unfassbar heisse Frau.Ich weiß was ich nun tun werde &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## Soundchef (22 Juli 2016)

Nova mein Traum.
Hammer, vielen Dank


----------



## Tkniep (6 Feb. 2017)

Eine der schönsten Schauspielerin in Deutschland! Ich danke für die tollen Bilder


----------

